# R15 Software Download



## Smalldog (Jul 9, 2006)

Yesterday, I purchased 2 R15's to replace an old DSR6000R and a Hughes D*Tivo which died the previous night for some unknown reason.

Anyway, I have searched all over and have not found like this so I am asking here..

Straight out of the box, I hook up the R15, and everything's good. I totally hate it compared to a D*Tivo, but that's my opinion..

After calling to get activated for the first unit, it pops a message (I am paraphrasing here) "There is a software update, do you want to update?" My choices are yes, or postpone. I select yes, and the machine goes to some software download screen.

The numbers in the upper right of the screen have a 108F, so I am guessing that it's the version that's installed on the box, right?

The numbers in the upper left of the screen start at like 1/1/30. The 2nd number counts up a few, then resets to 1, then first number changes. This goes on until the first number is 4. The 2nd number counts up to like 143 or so, and the 3rd number alternates between 30 and 40. The entire time this is going on, the progress remains at 0%.

After the 2nd number hits like 143 or 144, it pauses for a second, then goes to some screen stating that the download failed, press the red reset button, and then let it try again. I did that 4 times, same thing each time.

I call D*TV support and the lady tells me to unplug the machine, disconnect the satellite 1 in, then reconnect it. Plug power back in, and see what happens. Same thing, but she says let it go for 15 miuntes, then if it's still acting up to call back.

I call back because the same thing happened. This time the support person says that they are going to "escalate" the problem. She says it will be fixed within 24 hours. Not exactly what that means, or what they're going to do within 24 hours.

Next, I decided to just leave it alone, and after sitting on the "download failed" screen for about 5 minutes, it just restarted the process on it's own. Same thing, but after it did this again on it's own (maybe two times), it then powered up, acquired satellite info, and seemed to work as expected.

Not even 5 minutes into watching it, it popped up that stupid box again stating that there was an update available, do I want to get it.. I told it to postpone. I leave for dinner, come back, and it decided it wanted to try the update again.. Same thing. If I just let it go through the whole process a few times, it will eventually get back to a point where I can watch TV (maybe after about 30 minutes or so)

So I decide to install the other unit, and the exact same thing happens. Ok, now I am lead to think that these R15's just flat out suck.

What gives? Does anyone else have these problems? I didn't even bother to call D*TV on the 2nd unit because that can't be just limited to me.

These are R15-500's. Brand new.

Smalldog


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If you bought a TV or a PC that didn't work over and over, would you keep it?

I've not run into anything like that.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just to ask the obvious - you were already a D* customer and had tivo (from what you said) - but you do have good dish alignment and good signal on other receivers, correct?

I've never seen anyone report the problem you are having, but you might try doing a "clear and delete" reset, followed by a software download.

To do the clear and delete, first press the red reset button. When the unit starts back up and the blue screen goes black, push and hold the down arrow and record buttons on the front of the dvr (not the remote) - and hold them for at least 5 full seconds.

To do a software update, press the red reset button. When the blue screen appears, push 02468. Push only those buttons and only one time. Then wait. A minute or two later it should start a "found new software" process.

Do these on separate resets, not both on the same reset.

Otherwise (or anyway), I would return the units and get replacements. However (and it should NOT be causing this to happen), D* is in the process of rolling out a new software upgrade, and maybe there is something related to that which is causing your problem.

Carl


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, and your reaction to the user interface is pretty typical for someone who has used Tivo. It is certainly different. Once you get used to it, it isn't so bad, but it is a pain to get used to because of the differences.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

If it happened on one box only, bad box. Happening on 2 boxes, same connection, sounds like a signal problem, OR they(DTV) never setup a R15 DVR, only using the DTivo.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

I reported the exact same behavior here, though in less detail because it was my brother's machine. Every day at a specific time, it would attempt to download new software in the middle of watching TV. During this process, it would completely lock him out of watching TV for about 30-45 minutes.

It happened for several weeks and I don't know if it was ever remedied.

Littledog...being a TiVo person myself, I returned the R15 for a new/refurb DVR40 on eBay. I'm now much happier.


----------



## Smalldog (Jul 9, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Just to ask the obvious - you were already a D* customer and had tivo (from what you said) - but you do have good dish alignment and good signal on other receivers, correct?
> 
> I've never seen anyone report the problem you are having, but you might try doing a "clear and delete" reset, followed by a software download.
> 
> ...


Alignment is good. One of the receivers was not really "dead" but it was acting really strange, so I figured I would replace it.

At first I thought it was a dish problem, but one of my 3 receivers was working. My high-def didn't work at all, and my HDVR2 was not working either. Neither would get a signal from the dish. Next checked my multiplexer and replaced it with a new one. Same thing. I hooked up a spectrum analyzer to the jacks for the receivers, and I could see the signal on 101.

Called my father to have his dealer friend pickup a few new receivers for me.

And here I am..

I tried the down arrow + record, and it did in fact delete the few shows I recorded, so that indicates a reset? Since it's rebooted, I don' think it's popped up the message about a new software update since it's rebooted.

Ok, it just popped up the message about an update being available.

Smalldog


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Smalldog, have you tried switching the leads on the R15? It almost sounds like there might be an issue with the lead going it tuner 1.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Smalldog, have you tried switching the leads on the R15? It almost sounds like there might be an issue with the lead going it tuner 1.


That's what I was thinking also. Make sure you reset the R15 *AFTER* you reconnect the cables.


----------



## Smalldog (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, yesterday I took one of my R15's over to my parents house and hooked it up on their dish. Powered up, and downloaded the software without any hitches.

I went home and replaced the LNB, reset the 2nd R15 and entered the code to do the updated, and all is good now.

My question is this... How come I would watch TV and everything was fine and the receiver still could not download the update?

I could have replaced the LNB on Saturday as my father gave me a couple to try, but I didn't since there was a picture, and perfect signal on both tuners on both satellites..

Real strange..

Smalldog


----------



## wolcott10 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here, and I am experiencing the same problem.

I installed the R15-300 model today, and it is still unable to download software.

The upper-right corner of the screen says it is downloading upgrade 102B, although the the DVR says the original version is 102B.

I have already reset the receiver, replaced the tuner cables, and did the 02468 method, but it still doesn't work. I ran the System Test, and it showed that everything was okay. What is going on?

I am already on my fifth R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolcott...

5th R15? And you haven't gotten any updates?

Your R15-300 should be at least 103F

Where in Chicago are you?


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

*


Earl Bonovich said:



Your R15-300 should be at least 103F

Click to expand...

Earl, I live in Arkansas (central time zone) and I'm still running 103F. I have forced a couple of downloads and it remains at 103F.

Joe*


----------

